# Hackintosh



## PoptartBoi (May 24, 2016)

Anyone know how to hackintosh a Dell Optiplex 755? 

Using Iboot and OS X Snow Leopard(10.5) 

My specs are:
8 GB DDR2 Ram 800 mhz
Intel Core 2 duo
Nvidia NVS 300


----------



## silentbogo (May 24, 2016)

http://pureinfotech.com/make-bootable-usb-mac-os-x-windows/

Also helped me to recover my MacBook Pro. Clean install or recovery wouldn't work, but after booting from a usb stick with clover bootloader the installation went smoothly without a hitch.
There's also a new chameleon with ElCapitan support. Haven't tried it yet.



Spoiler



Alternatively you can look at TPB or any other torrent network for pre-made images with OSX and Clover bootloader pre-installed _(*at your own risk*)_.


----------



## Static~Charge (May 24, 2016)

Have you been to tonymacx86? Lots of good Hackintosh info there.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 24, 2016)

http://www.tonymacx86.com/ i got all my info and files from there ... but it was for a Z87+4770K build tho 
http://tonymacx86.blogspot.ch/2010/04/iboot-multibeast-install-mac-os-x-on.html
http://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/u...supported-intel-based-pc.143976/#post_install



Static~Charge said:


> Have you been to tonymacx86? Lots of good Hackintosh info there.


arf ... i got burned by a @Static~Charge


----------



## vectoravtech (May 25, 2016)

I have a friend at bios-mods that does that, havnt talked to him in ages tho.


----------



## PoptartBoi (May 26, 2016)

I've been trying to get it but I get a error. "Mac can't be installed on this PC restore from time machine backup"


----------



## vectoravtech (May 26, 2016)

This is the website and my friend LatinMCG from here: https://www.bios-mods.com/forum/Thr...WW-V4-00-rom-bios-flashing?pid=95258#pid95258 (he used to work for d*ll and helped me fix my bios), also is good at this Hackintosh thing so get his response on your issue. Then share any helpful reply's here. He used to always be helping guys with their hackintosh over Teamviewer.

I messaged you some details so my friend knows I referred you. Maybe a thread to get things started would be good as well.


----------

